# Kenpo/Kempo Spirit of Lo Kahi Event



## John James (May 14, 2014)

Dear Fellow Kenpo/Kempoists,

I hope all is well with you, your family, and your students. We have wonderful news to share with you 
about an upcoming event to honor our Kenpo/Kempo Heritage and Roots. The event is the Kenpo/Kempo Spirit of LÕ Kahi,​LÕ_Kahi _meaning _Unity _in Hawaiian. The event is to honor and pay respects to the Mitose/Chow Roots of Kenpo/Kempo, 
from which we all come from. The _Successors _of both Clans have agreed to represent their Art Styles andLineage in the _Spirit of LÕ Kahi_. 
The event will consist of day-long Seminars by the _Successors _and a Celebration Dinner that evening to honor our Heritage and our Honored Guests. 
For more details, please go to *www.kenpokempounity.com *for posters, reg. forms, and schedules.​
*Saturday, October 4, 2014

SUCCESSOR SEMINARS
​Westford Regency​*12 yrs & older, purple belt & above​*9am - 4pm​*Westford, MA
$89/person
​*Soke Thomas Mitose​*22nd Generation, SuccessorKosho-Ryu Kenpo​*Representing, GGM James Mitose

*​*Sifu Bill Chun, Jr.​*Successor,Go Shin Jitsu Kenpo/Chinese Kempo Kai​*Representing, GGM William K.S. Chow*​*

**Celebration Dinner

Yangtze River Restaurant​*(1 mile from Westford Regency, same road)​*6pm - Limit 80 People​*$20/person
​The Kenpo/Kempo World has suffered the loss of many great Kenpo/Kempo leaders over
the past decade or more. Among them are:

Sijo Adiano Emperado
Shihan Joe Holck
Senior Grandmaster Ed Parker
Grandmaster Ted Tabura
Great Grandmaster Al Novak
Sifu Ming Lum
Grandmaster Allen Abad
Grandmaster Victor 'Sonny' Gascon
Senior Grandmaster S. George Pesare
Professor Nick Cerio

And the list goes on and on. The Kenpo/Kempo Seniors, who can directly show us what 
Kenpo/Kempo was in its infancy, are very few and far. This is the only time this event will
take place to honor and pay respects to the Mitose/Chow Heritage and its Legacy to
the Kenpo/Kempo world. 

We look forward to welcoming you in person.

Sincerely,
Sensee John James,​Vice President, 
Kenpo/Kempo LÕ Kahi Association _of _America


----------



## Buka (May 14, 2014)

Sensei Jones,
I am not a Kenpo/Kempo stylist, but Master Parker, Master Pesare and Professor Cerio were huge influences in my Martial arts career. I trained with them on many occasions. First trained with Master Pesare in the early seventies, it was in his school on Branch Ave where I learned how to fight. (I thought I already knew how, but that was not the case as I soon found out.)
My wife and I live outside of Boston but are relocating across the country sometime before years end. If we are still in this area in October I would like to take some of the seminars offered. Will they be open to non Kenpo/Kempo artists?
I would love to attend the dinner, but with such a limited number of seats available I couldn't, in good conscience, take a seat from someone who studies Kenpo/Kempo.


----------



## John James (May 14, 2014)

Dear Buka,
Thank you very much for your reply and insight into your Kenpo background. Yes, the seminar is open to all Martial Artists and you are more than welcome to attend the Celebration Dinner that evening. A person with your background, to have experienced so many wonderful Kenpo Masters, more than qualifies you as a Kenpo practitioner. There is no need or reason not to attend. I very much hope to see you there to welcome you.

Thanks again,

Sincerely,
Sensee John  James


----------



## Buka (May 15, 2014)

Thank you, my friend, much appreciated. If we have not relocated by then (50/50 chance) I will be there. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## youngbraveheart (May 20, 2014)

Sounds terrific. If it happened on the West Coast, I'd attend.


----------



## John James (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I just wanted to give an update that the Celebration Dinner capacity is already 1/4 filled. I predict that this will fill long before the event date. If you're interested in attending, please send in your applicaton to hold your spot. You can find the registration form at www.kenpokempounity.com and click the event banner. Thank you to everyone who has already signed up. It promises to be a wonderful day to honor and celebrate our Kenpo/Kempo heritage.

Sincerely,
Sensee John James


----------



## John James (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you very much for everyone who has already sent in their registration forms. If you're still thinking of attending, please mail your form soon, so that it arrives in time to be logged in. There are still a few spots open for the Celebration Dinner that evening. We are very much looking forward to our Honored Guests arrival and to share the experience with our fellow Kenpo/Kempo practitioners of honoring our Kenpo/Kempo Roots. 

Sincerely,
Sensee John James


----------



## John James (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you very much for everyone who came out to support the Kenpo/Kempo Spirit of Lo Kahi event. It was wonderfully successful with full seminar rooms for each Master teaching. The Celebration Dinner was especially gratifying as it was an opportunity to let the Masters know that their respective roots of GGM CHOW and GGM MITOSE are remembered and appreciated and that the small but loud groups of misguided Kenpo/Kempo practitioners in New England and beyond do not speak for everyone and do not guide our journeys.

Sincerely,
Sensee John James


----------

